# Labrador breeders/puppies in Central Ohio



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My 10 year old lab passed away yesterday from a battle with cancer. We have a huge void in the house now, and I don't have a hunting partner any more. Does anyone know of a good breeder around Ohio. I prefer the parents to be AKC hunt test titled if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Muddy said:


> My 10 year old lab passed away yesterday from a battle with cancer. We have a huge void in the house now, and I don't have a hunting partner any more. Does anyone know of a good breeder around Ohio. I prefer the parents to be AKC hunt test titled if possible. Thanks.


Sorry to hear about your loss.....I will certainly keep my ears open for litters becoming available soon


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry about the loss of your hunting partner Muddy. Had 3 Labs over the years and all 3 lived long full lives. Good luck in your search for that new pup.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Salley Bell....in Lewis center. I have a great dog from her. Had it trained by Mitch White out in frazyburg


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Muddy said:


> My 10 year old lab passed away yesterday from a battle with cancer. We have a huge void in the house now, and I don't have a hunting partner any more. Does anyone know of a good breeder around Ohio. I prefer the parents to be AKC hunt test titled if possible. Thanks.


Muddy I sent you a PM.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry for your loss! Lost mine almost 4 years now and not a day go by thinking of her but my 2nd one keeps me going. There are many good breeders in the state but if I were to do it all over again I am going back to Wv to get the next one. Don't have the number unfortunately but they are located in Flemington, WV.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Sorry bout your friend, Muddy.
Amishman in Middlefield is where i got mine. Can't remember his name right off, but he owns a saddlrey as well. Beautiful, strong, big dogs. AKC registered. His paws are as big as my hand, no kidding. Hes a beast, but well mannered and listens to me faithfully.







View attachment 297957


----------



## Blackdawg (Dec 31, 2007)

Please do yourself, and the breed, a favor by steering clear of any advertisements that state "No Sunday calls"


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Blackdawg said:


> Please do yourself, and the breed, a favor by steering clear of any advertisements that state "No Sunday calls"


Blackdog, Why do you say do the breed a favor do not reply to Sunday calls I to am looking for a lab doesn't have to be a pup. Only thing is I don't want a Dog from a puppy mill I feel the parents are abused.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I got lucky and found exactly what I was looking for. This dog has Lean Mac blood in him. My last two dogs were a son and great grandson of Lean Mac, so I’m glad to continue with the blood line. I have two friends with dogs out of the Avatar side of the breeding as well.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. I have a 13yo getting ready to leave me. Just put money down on his replacement. Not sure if your still looking. But a breeder in Zanesville just had two litters of chocolates, they are a week or two apart. AKC $750. Let me know if your interested and I'll get her contact info.

Never mind didn't see your "hunt test title" requirement.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

check out the lab clan on facebook. really good local breeder with a great pedigree


----------



## TaterInstagator (Apr 24, 2017)

Muddy said:


> My 10 year old lab passed away yesterday from a battle with cancer. We have a huge void in the house now, and I don't have a hunting partner any more. Does anyone know of a good breeder around Ohio. I prefer the parents to be AKC hunt test titled if possible. Thanks.


Hello
I have a 17 month old Black Lab I purchased from a gentleman in Grand Rapids Ohio
She is a great upland and Duck and Goose dog AKC and UKC registered
You can call me at 419-343-0138, Don't know if he has any pups at this time but I can contact the breeder I purchased my dog from to see if he has anything available, sorry about your lose.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for all of the replies. I picked up the new family member yesterday. I just stopped home to eat lunch and let him outside. He’s sitting here watching me eat.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Sorry for you loss. They do become a part of the family.


----------

